# Calendar Cover Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Abbydabbydo - Abby*








*AndyFarmer - Beamer & Lexus*








*Angel Kody - Jester*








*AquaClaraCanines - Starlite*








*Ardeagold - Benny*








*Ash*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Bailey & Bentley - Bailey & Bentley*








*Chances Mom - Harley & Hailey*








*court0883 - Scotch*








*daddysgirl - Roxy*








*DanielleH - Londen*








*davebeech - Tom*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*desilu - Lucy*








*dglvr1225*








*Dixies Mom - Dixie*








*Emma & Tilly - Tilly*








*foreveramber - Amber & Jake*








*gisabella - Caper*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*








*goldenluver - Shianna*








*goldenpaws828 - Tanner*








*Goldilocks - Cooper*








*harlowsmom - Harlow*








*Heidi36oh - Peanut*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*heidi_pooh - Otto*








*hgatesy - Parker*








*Hudson - Hudson*








*Jazz & Jules - Jasmine Skye*








*Jazzys Mom - Mason*








*Jo Ellen - Daisy*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Joe and Sam's Mom - Joe*








*Joe - Lila*








*kerribear's golden kids - Kuddles & Nemo*








*Kimm - Tucker*








*lgnutah - Brooks*








*luvinmygoldens - Cooper*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Maggies mom - Abbie*








*mylissyk - Lilah*








*Nicci831 - Dallas*








*Oaklys Dad - Oakly*








*potatolover - Genki*








*Ronna - Karlie*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Roscos Mom*








*Sunny Delight - Sunny*








*Swanolck - Daisy*








*TailersFolks - Tailer*








*Tessas Mom*








*THE HONEY WOLVES - Katie*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*timm - Katie*








*Tricia - Geny & Teddy*








*Whill381 - Sienna*








*wilki5 - Maisie*


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

WOW! What a bunch of gorgeous goldens!! Gonna have to think on this one...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm waiting till the end on this one!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures ..... Good luck everyone.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't decide!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Ahhhhhh!!!! Too many beautiful photos!:doh: Someone mentioned before that they look for photo quality, lighting, etc. Will this cover pic be bigger than the other months, or the same? And does it matter if it is horizontal or vertical? I imagine a cover as having a horizontal pic, but I don't want to have that criteria sway me if a vertical could work just as well... Any thoughts?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The criteria for the cover is the same as each month.... Horizontal works better, but doesn't matter.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> The criteria for the cover is the same as each month.... Horizontal works better, but doesn't matter.



Thanks for the superquick response! Now... I will have to delay my voting and think...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow I had no idea there were THAT many entries lol. I see lots of beautiful pictures.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy Moly!!! I have to look at them again. When's the deadline to vote?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

November 5th


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

bmp..........


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Had to go with Ash for this one - great pic


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

This was a tough one! They were all great.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow how tough was that and looking at the vote totals everyone is having a hard time. LOL


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

That was soooo hard to pick...went for Kims pic of Tucker in the end...I just love the lighting and the peace and tranquility of the photo...I can just see it on the cover!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker thanks you Emma! I wish my nights on that bed were as tranquil LOL


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Too tough! had to pick my favourites & have a toss up to see which I was going to vote for! Hey, keep up the good work with the photos.

cheers,


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

woohooo !!! Tom got a vote


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Only a couple more days to vote.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

bmping...........


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

There are SO MANY good looking puppers here, it is a hard choice to make!


----------

